# DDR PC 2700 oder PC 2100 ?



## Moleman (5. August 2005)

Hi,
ich besitze einen AMD Athlon XP 1600+ mit 512MB DDR-Ram PC2100. Jetzt wollte ich mir noch einmal 512MB dazu holen. Jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen, ob ich unbedingt PC 2100 nehmen muss. Der PC besitzt 266Mhz FSB. Könnte ich auch PC 2700 nehmen ohne das was schief läuft?

Gruß
Mole


----------



## Moleman (6. August 2005)

Ich würde mich immer noch über jede Art von Hilfe freuen.

Gruß
Mole


----------



## nuxxli (7. August 2005)

Hi

  Theoretisch Ja.
  Bei Speicher ist das immer so ein spiel mit dem Feuer.

  Wenn du Übertakten willst lass die Finger weg!

  Solltest du dein Pc nur so als Gebrauchgegenstand sehen, würd ich es auf jedenfall tun.

  Aber auch hier gilt Finger weg von den ganz billigen Speichern!

  Ansonsten  bin ich immer gut gefahren mit Infineon-Chips, egal ob auf 3.ten oder Orginal Platinen.

  Gruß Nuxxli


----------

